# new afx group on Facebook



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey slotheads, theres now another way to express our dedicated hobby. Its a new group called "vintage AURORA 1959 to 1981" ask to join in and enjoy all


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

and

AFX to AFX Buy Sell Trade 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/934056450057044/

AFX to AFX Pictures and Part Numbers 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1716874908535184/

AFX From 1970 to Mega G+
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1676266829302894/ 

HO Slot Car Collectors Racers and Enthusiasts 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/176279062717737/

AFX RACING (The Mother Ship RaceMasters Page)
https://www.facebook.com/afxracing/?fref=ts


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Dang...

I can't keep up with my hobby sites, now,
much less Farcebook :lol:

John
.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

I hear ya


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Dang...
> 
> I can't keep up with my hobby sites, now,
> ...



Yes Sir it's so busy here on Hobby Talk it's difficult to keep up.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

​Yes I know


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Yes Sir it's so busy here on Hobby Talk it's difficult to keep up.


Kinda late... Sorry...


There are 10 *- ooops - 9 -* other slot boards I frequent daily... Plus, slots are not my
only hobby...

And I still treat this board like it's still very active... It
may *Turn-around*...

I certainly hope so...

I've enjoyed this place for a good number of years...

John


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes I do agree all


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

yup..i troll here all the time..hoping it comes back to life the way it was...with the saturday night swap and sell and the chat rooms..


----------

